# Win Client fährt nicht runter bei Abmeldung von Samba PDC



## cham (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Samba PDC aufgesetzt. Soweit läuft auch alles richtig. Nur beim Abmelden bleibt das "Einstellungen werden gespeichert" Fenster stehen und es passiert nichts mehr.

Hat das schonmal jemand gehabt bzw. eine Lösung dafür?

Danke cham


----------

